# Csv rejected



## hirenpa (Jul 5, 2018)

My visa application rejected with status "Inconsistent information". 

I have applied on May/2018 without offer letter. Meanwhile i have been interviewed and got offer letter so i have submitted on 26/Jun/2018 and next day 27/Jun/2018 got rejection. They don't even consider my job offer. I have recheck all my documents and seems it's ok. I have talked with my employer and he is ready to extend job offer time period for 2 months. Now I am furious to apply for second time because if it will be rejected second time I will loose my job. 

I think all application for April,May,Jun have been rejected recently... Anyone knows best time to apply for second time???

Thanks
HP


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Hiren,

You need to provide the forum with the category you had applied for CSV, also the reason stated for your rejection, so that the members can assist you. I understand that none would be able to assist you without getting more details.


----------



## hirenpa (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Docsonic007,

I have mentioned in title "CSV Rejected" also "Inconsistent information" reason provided by Mumbai embassy.

Any member could help me would be really appreciated..


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Hiren,

What Category did you apply for?

Please advise.


----------



## hirenpa (Jul 5, 2018)

Critical skills visa


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Hiren,

I mean which professional body has accredited you for CSV & as per the DHA Critical skills list which category do you fall under http://www.dha.gov.za/images/immigration_critical_skills.pdf


----------



## hirenpa (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi docsonic007,

Got your point. I have applied for "Information communication & Technology". I have MCA(Masters of computer applications) Degree and 5+years of work experience in Microsoft technologies.... I have my SAQA and IITPSA/CSA certificate and I had submitted it in my application as well.


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Hiren,

You might have been accredited by ICITP or IITPSA. As the Mumbai Consulate has rejected your visa, even if you create a fresh application won't make a difference for them, as they would look at the outcome of your previous application and reject the latter one. I would suggest to appeal their decision at VFS and chase the SA Embassy people for an answer. Do remember that appeals do take time & you will need to chase the Consulate General/Embassy people for this.

All the best!!!


----------



## hirenpa (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi docsonic007,

Many peoples are suggesting me to not to appeal because it would take not defined time period also why someone would accept his/her mistake. Apart from that the 10 days is completing today so I am also not able to do it. 

I also heard fresh application would be the best option. 

Is there anything related to technology??? because me and my friend both have started process parallel having same kind of documents except he is working in JAVA technology and I am working on Microsoft technology. He got his visa and I got rejected.


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Hiren,

It is a lottery system, sometimes people apply for a fresh application and it gets thru, as they might have submitted less documents for e.g. PCC, etc & they consider it in the new application instead of appeal. Otherwise in rest of the cases they would simply reject on the basis of your previous outcome. Logically you are submitting the same documents which you had submitted earlier & nothing changes in you application. To me I would do an appeal and chase, these guys do not have any ethics & said procedures & would not want people to come thru easily, hence I suggest get a business visa for 3 months come to SA and apply for a CSV here.


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

hirenpa said:


> Hi docsonic007,
> 
> Many peoples are suggesting me to not to appeal because it would take not defined time period also why someone would accept his/her mistake. Apart from that the 10 days is completing today so I am also not able to do it.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Your friend who got the CSvisa was also having a job offer like you? Have you guys submitted it through immigration agency or directly to VFS.

Most of the People who applied this year maybe 97% of them ( % quoted by one immigration consultant) got their CSV rejected (doesn't matter the job or no job), I have no number how many of them have applied directly or through the consultant.

The best advice is to give fresh application along with additional documents ( issued by your employer), my advice is to go through an experienced consultant.

Regards
Abhijit


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

docsonic007 said:


> Hi Hiren,
> 
> It is a lottery system, sometimes people apply for a fresh application and it gets thru, as they might have submitted less documents for e.g. PCC, etc & they consider it in the new application instead of appeal. Otherwise in rest of the cases they would simply reject on the basis of your previous outcome. Logically you are submitting the same documents which you had submitted earlier & nothing changes in you application. To me I would do an appeal and chase, these guys do not have any ethics & said procedures & would not want people to come thru easily, hence I suggest get a business visa for 3 months come to SA and apply for a CSV here.


Hi Docsonic007,

"hence I suggest get a business visa for 3 months come to SA and apply for a CSV here"

Can I as Indian Citizen applied for CSV on Business Visa while in South Africa, I heard that CSV is issued only at the country of origin.

Please clarify if you have any detail wrt.

Thanks & Regards
Abhijit


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Abhi,

You can come on business Visa and change it to csv, remember that ICT, visitor Visa - tourist visa can't be changed to csv. It is better to do our homework for saqa, critical skills letter in our home country and if csv is getting rejected, then come and apply here on business Visa.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

docsonic007 said:


> Hi Abhi,
> 
> You can come on business Visa and change it to csv, remember that ICT, visitor Visa - tourist visa can't be changed to csv. It is better to do our homework for saqa, critical skills letter in our home country and if csv is getting rejected, then come and apply here on business Visa.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. When you say Business Visa, Did you mean a Long-term Business Visa or Business Visa which comes under a broad category of Visitors Visa?

Short-Term Business Visa (under visitors visa) is allowed up to 90 days Maximum, so I can get that to visit SA and apply CSV during my stay? Kindly confirm

My email id is [email protected]

Regards
Abhijit


----------



## docsonic007 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Abhinav,

I am talking about the visitor Visa 11(2), which comes for 90 days maximum.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hirenpa (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi adifin97,

Could you please help me when i could reapply again. I have extended offer letter from same employer. He is ready to extend my job offer till October. Now I have fear to reject again, If I will rejected he will not offer me job again.

My friend doesn't have offer letter and we have submitted directly to VFS, didn't take any help from consultant.

Now a days all visa applications has been rejected so what would be the time when i could apply again ????

Thanks


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

Just wanted to share my thoughts on it. I am an Indian and I also applied for a 90 day business via last year at VFS Bangalore (thinking that I would get it changed to a CSV later in South Africa). However, even though I applied for a 3 month business visa, I was issued a 1 year visitor visa which had a reference of my business engagement but also with a condition that each visit not to exceed 30 days. Unfortunately, both VFS and couple of immigration consultants mentioned that if you are not in South Africa on a long term visa, then you must apply CSV from the country of your origin.

I had to return to India and submit a fresh application for CSV. Now I am in SA on CSV.

Good luck.


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

mharish1219 said:


> Just wanted to share my thoughts on it. I am an Indian and I also applied for a 90 day business via last year at VFS Bangalore (thinking that I would get it changed to a CSV later in South Africa). However, even though I applied for a 3 month business visa, I was issued a 1 year visitor visa which had a reference of my business engagement but also with a condition that each visit not to exceed 30 days. Unfortunately, both VFS and couple of immigration consultants mentioned that if you are not in South Africa on a long term visa, then you must apply CSV from the country of your origin.
> 
> I had to return to India and submit a fresh application for CSV. Now I am in SA on CSV.
> 
> Good luck.


Hi Harish,
Thanks for the update. So you went with one year visa without the job offer or you were having the job offer in hand when applied for CSV? It's becoming increasingly difficult in the current situation to get CSV visa with or without the job offer.

Ona different note, how difficult is to land up job in SA under current circumstances as Consultant in RPA or Machine Learning.


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

hirenpa said:


> Hi adifin97,
> 
> Could you please help me when i could reapply again. I have extended offer letter from same employer. He is ready to extend my job offer till October. Now I have fear to reject again, If I will rejected he will not offer me job again.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Apologies for the late reply. 

Its better to apply after one month period from the date of rejection, my advise would be to apply from delhi as they have better success rate than mumbai?

Your case is rtong as you have a job in hand, just make sure your job designation is in line with your skills sets and comes under specific critical skill visa list.

Wish you all the best!


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

adifin97 said:


> Hi Harish,
> Thanks for the update. So you went with one year visa without the job offer or you were having the job offer in hand when applied for CSV? It's becoming increasingly difficult in the current situation to get CSV visa with or without the job offer.
> 
> Ona different note, how difficult is to land up job in SA under current circumstances as Consultant in RPA or Machine Learning.


The initial one year conditional visa that I received was when I applied for a business visa. For this job offer is not relevant but you obviously need a invite letter from the company with whom you have your business engagement. 
When I applied for CSV, I applied with a job offer. It took me around 2 months for positive outcome.

Regarding job opportunities, my suggestion is to connect with relevant local people on LinkedIn....i am sure you will find a lot of people who are helpful and have a good insight to the current opportunities as well.

Good luck !


----------



## adifin97 (Dec 7, 2017)

mharish1219 said:


> The initial one year conditional visa that I received was when I applied for a business visa. For this job offer is not relevant but you obviously need a invite letter from the company with whom you have your business engagement.
> When I applied for CSV, I applied with a job offer. It took me around 2 months for positive outcome.
> 
> Regarding job opportunities, my suggestion is to connect with relevant local people on LinkedIn....i am sure you will find a lot of people who are helpful and have a good insight to the current opportunities as well.
> ...


Thanks.


----------

